# best tires for sand



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

howdy, I run my TO20 in sand a lot. It has worn out 11.2 x 28 tires now, and i can get through the sand all right. If im trying to use the rear blade however, i loose traction and have to raise the blade to keep going. My question is would the TO20 handle a larger tire, like say 16.9 x 28 and would that tire even fit? Better yet, can I get a size recommendation for the rear on my TO20 in sand? One more question what is the lowest pressure you can run the tires at. thanks guys, I gotta learn it somewhere right.
Rick


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is some talk about your issue over at this thread.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/tires-what-type-for-deep-dry-sand.2816/
Lower tire pressure seems to be a common idea.
If you have some money to invest, you can get wheel spacers that are made for a dual wheel set up, and install dual's on the back.








http://www.ploughmyfield.com/DualWheels.htm

Or if you could find them, a set of tracks Like I have for the snow,


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

That is cool


----------

